# Mühle Glashütte Teutonia III Handaufzug



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

A couple years ago I posted about the Mühle Glashütte Teutonia III Handaufzug.
(original post --> there) While I don't have the watch, I haven't forgotten it.
Mühle Glashütte is still making it. It has a classic look.










Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Very classy and classic. The glossy numerals (printed but done so thickly) looks really nice. It has always been a love it or hate it proposition about a coin edge bezel, but I personally love the look.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

CM HUNTER said:


> Very classy and classic. The glossy numerals (printed but done so thickly) looks really nice. It has always been a love it or hate it proposition about a coin edge bezel, but I personally love the look.


I usually don't like coin edge bezels but somehow it works really well here. A beautiful watch!


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

Case measurement?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

STEVIE said:


> Case measurement?


Hello Stevie, Follow the link to the other thread.

"The case is 42 x 11 mm, and it sits comfortably on the wrist."

Thanks, rationaltime


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice. 


CWC - Junghans Max Bill - Seiko - Longines - Cartier


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I just looked at this watch yesterday at Martin Pulli's shop when I was purchasing my Habring2 Chronosport. The Muhle is beautiful and has a classic look. I love the Brueget styled hands and the dial. This is the kind of watch you wear with a suit. I have never seen one on a black strap.


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

rationaltime said:


> Hello Stevie, Follow the link to the other thread.
> 
> "The case is 42 x 11 mm, and it sits comfortably on the wrist."
> 
> Thanks, rationaltime


Thank you rationaltime.

This watch would look stunning in gold with a black strap. I would nevertheless be very happy with the steel one!!


----------

